# How does Algae propagate??



## susantroy1 (Jul 25, 2007)

Been thinking about this for some time and I can't seem to find the answers:redface: .... My 1st question is: Is all algae spores freely moving through the water column at any given time? (besides Green water algae of course)and is that how all algae propagates? 2nd question is: Is That why is it recommened that you do a WCs after a heavy infestation/pruning ect..., in our regular tank maintenance? The reason why I ask is it seems that I see alot of responses to questions concerning algae control...After algae has develpoed and become a problem.... and how to get rid of it blah blah blah. I'm thinking Why can't we stop it from propagating before it becomes a problem? I think I've read every thing from; "If you have any algae than your system...than it is not balanced".... to; "Everyone has algae and its just a natural occurrence". As I understand it... algae spores are naturally found in all common water sources.. (except for specially treated water R/O ect...) Which brings me to my final question...3rd: If my tap h20 has algae spores in it to begin with (hense...chlorination)then why don't we persue that aspect of elimination more so than waiting until algae has set in??? I've also noticed that the most awesome algae free tanks I've seen on the web seem to have a couple of things in common: 1, U/V treated 2, R/O used 3, C02 of some sort 4, adequate lighting 5, Ferts of some kind. Can anyone chime in on the first two sense those two seem to be lacking the attention in most algae control discussions.... I might see one or two replys in a thread about how the writer has had great success with one or both but it seems like they get glossed over in the sea of replys.... Anybody care to share thier experiences with these UV/ & R/O applications in particular??

Thanks, Troy


----------



## Homer_Simpson (May 10, 2007)

You raise some interesting points and questions. Check out the link in my signature. My experiment was designed to try and answer some of these questions.

A uv sterilizer I found prevents green water and just when I thought it was effective against other kinds of algae, my 40 gallon broke out with all types of algae and this happened with a UV sterilizer. I would still never set up a tank without one as it is effective from spreading deadly parasites from fish to fish and from fish to human(in cases where you are doing routine aquarium maintenance and have open sores that can get infected with dangerous bacteria). One thing I did find is that while a UV sterilizer does not stop Blue Green Algae from forming, it does keep it from overtaking a tank.

I have found that light duration and intensity seem to be the biggest algae magnets. Using split photoperiod or noonburst seems to limit or prevent algae.
From my experiments excel overdosing seems to help eliminate some types of algae but it takes an awful long time to work. I discovered that consistent C02 injection seems to clear up algae quickly, particularly green dust algae.

Finally, I have found that increasing water changes from one to twice a week seems to clear up algae quickly.

As far as fertilization goes, too early to say. I am still experimenting with PPS-Pro and EI to see which one works better for my plants. 

What I may discovering is that algae prevention is best addressed through balancing a combination of things and this is like walking a tight rope because anything that tips the balance results in algae.

Adequate lighting intensity and duration + consistent C02 tank levels + fertilization to meet plant requirements and prevent unhealthy growth and deficiences = minimal algae growth or no algae growth. This is based on my own experiments with 5 different tanks at home and one at work.


----------

